# C&C Tiberian Sun not running



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

I just recently installed Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun from The First Decade compilation DVD-ROM I bought. It installed fine, but when I tried to run it, it said that some of the .DLL files were missing and it didn't specify what files were missing. It also said to reinstall it, but I've tried that time and time again to no avail. Can someone help me, ASAP?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

CAn i just clarify you are talking about the older game tiberium sun and not the new c and c game


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, I'm talking about the old Tiberian Sun, not C&C3: TIberium Wars


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

MSTechie said:


> Yes, I'm talking about the old Tiberian Sun, not C&C3: TIberium Wars


I was just doublechecking .. no offense meant


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

None taken. Can you tell me what I need to do to fix this?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am now looking for relevant info .. be with you in a min


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

thanx


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Well i cant see anything relating to missing dlls ..
can i make a suggestion 

uninstall and restart .. 
use disk clean up and run a defragment and then reinstall .. making a note of exactly any errors that come up please ..

meanwhile i will keep looking


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

What can be done about the error: Failed to Initialize, Please Reinstall? 


The "Failed to Initialize, Please Reinstall" error is typically caused by missing files, especially .dll or movie files. If the game is not properly installed, you will receive this error. Please uninstall the game, and then reinstall it normally through the setup program.

Click on the Start button. 
Select the Control Panel 
For 98/ME users select Settings then Control Panel 
From the list select Add/Remove Programs. 
Find the game there and click on the button that says Change/Remove. 
Follow the on screen instructions to remove the game. 
When that is done, insert the game cd into the CDROM drive. 
Select install and follow the on screen instructions.


----------



## wufacta (May 25, 2007)

My sims tells me I have a saving error w


----------



## UnLucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi owners/players! Could you tell the name(s) of the all DLL files to tiberian sun? I already have CD-key and finalsun.dll, patch1.02, patch1.03, clcd32.dll, drvmgt.dll, clcd16.dll, FSunlib.dll, MSVCRT.dll, Language.dll, Mfc41.dll, MSVCP60.dll, WOLAPI.dll.... what do I have to get next to get run?
Answer please as fast as possible


----------

